# Who's got the most!!



## Uberguyken (May 10, 2020)

Ok for those of you who actually track your monthly milage... Who's got the most for the year so far...

I'm sitting at 27,421 Miles as of today...

Or

$15,904 to write off so far.... Which is more than I paid for my car so thank you very much Uncle Sam....


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

Uberguyken said:


> Ok for those of you who actually track your monthly milage... Who's got the most for the year so far...
> 
> I'm sitting at 27,421 Miles as of today...
> 
> ...


Nooooo you're at $15,767.08 for a write off. The mileage reimbursement for this year is $0.575. Not $0.58. You're welcome&#128521;&#128513;. I'm only at 22653 Mi so far for the year . which is a little low but only by maybe 2 to 3,000


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

I want to be just like you when I grow up. You are a rock star of epic proportions. Really.


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

Unfortunately i write off actual expenses. 
Not much repair expenses and gasoline prices are low:smiles:


----------



## Uberguyken (May 10, 2020)

SHalester said:


> I want to be just like you when I grow up. You are a rock star of epic proportions. Really.


At your age you should just be glad they haven't taken your license away yet.... I can't believe they allow senile old people to drive still...


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Uberguyken said:


> I can't believe they allow senile old people to drive still..


listen booger snot they let senile men run for President. So there's that.


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

SHalester said:


> listen booger snot they let senile men run for President. So there's that.


We've had a senile one for 3+ years already. I'm beginning to think you have to be senile to be president


----------



## Uberguyken (May 10, 2020)

SHalester said:


> listen booger snot they let senile men run for President. So there's that.


Yeah and even he doesn't drive himself....


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Oh please. Your boy doesn’t even know HOW to drive. :coolio:


----------



## Lute Byrt (Feb 20, 2020)

SHalester said:


> I want to be just like you when I grow up. You are a rock star of epic proportions. Really.


I hate to mention it but you have already missed your opportunity every time it presented itself to you!


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

This year, I've barely driven at all.

I drove 66,000 miles last year, and almost all of them were between February and September. i was working a full time job in January and was a student in the last quarter.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Lute Byrt said:


> I hate to mention it but you have already missed your opportunity every time it presented itself to you!


I'm slow; can't help it.


----------



## Uberguyken (May 10, 2020)

SHalester said:


> I'm slow; can't help it.


Hey that's ok at your age moving quick could cause you to break a hip or something...


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Uberguyken said:


> Hey that's ok at your age moving quick could cause you to break a hip or something...


Which is why I do RS; just sit on my arse and drive around. Least my arse doesn't get BIG like yours does. So, there's that.


----------



## oldfart (Dec 22, 2017)

Uberguyken said:


> Ok for those of you who actually track your monthly milage... Who's got the most for the year so far...
> 
> I'm sitting at 27,421 Miles as of today...
> 
> ...


A write off of $15000 means you dont pay tax on $15000. Its not cash in your pocket. So depending on your tax bracket you will save $3000 (more or less) and what you save on taxes is probably pretty close to the value lost in your car

I stopped driving at the end of March with 20000 miles for the 3 months


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

I do 50K a year.


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

I got an Xchange Lease Program car through Uber.

It was a 3 year lease.

I got it with 30,000 miles in it.

End of the lease I turned it in with 175,000 miles on it.

And Uber wonders why they lost $9,000/car. 🤦‍♂️


----------



## Don Trump (Jun 23, 2020)

SHalester said:


> listen booger snot they let senile men run for President. So there's that.


Hey !!!


----------



## KevinJohnson (Mar 23, 2020)

Don Trump said:


> Hey !!!


Hey. Got any nude pics of Ivanka?


----------



## z_z_z_ (Aug 17, 2019)

Uberguyken said:


> $15,904 to write off so far.... Which is more than I paid for my car so thank you very much Uncle Sam....
> 
> View attachment 479363


Or you could have bought a cheaper car and still written off the exact same amount instead of spending 15k on a 7 year old bmw X5 &#129315;


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

z_z_z_ said:


> Or you could have bought a cheaper car


like a precious prius? No thanks, some of us want our ride to be....ahem....er....ah....nice!


----------



## Soldiering (Jan 21, 2019)

SHalester said:


> like a precious prius? No thanks, some of us want our ride to be....ahem....er....ah....nice!


My Prius is nice. Leather interior and its created a 50k saving account for me.


----------



## Uberguyken (May 10, 2020)

Soldiering said:


> My Prius is nice. Leather interior and its created a 50k saving account for me.


Yeah but regardless at the end of everyday.... It's still a PRIUS.. that will never change... Lmao


----------



## Soldiering (Jan 21, 2019)

Uberguyken said:


> Yeah but regardless at the end of everyday.... It's still a PRIUS.. that will never change... Lmao





Uberguyken said:


> Yeah but regardless at the end of everyday.... It's still a PRIUS.. that will never change... Lmao


Hmmm, EGO is strong in this one.

Need prayer?


----------



## DeadHeadDriver (Feb 7, 2020)

Uberguyken said:


> I'm sitting at 27,421 Miles as of today...
> 
> Or
> 
> $15,904 to write off so far.... Which is more than I paid for my car so thank you very much Uncle Sam....


ytd 22,281 business miles.. ($12k -ish deductions this year alone)
YEAR of THE I.C.! "Wanted to acknowledge and thank Craigslist Auto by Owner for making possible to pay cash for Business-use vehicle."
I repaid-myself for expense after 3mo. of putting car into service last year.. Expecting to get another 50k miles of use/write-off ($28k) before car ages-out of service or becomes too expensive to repair.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Soldiering said:


> My Prius is nice.


for tone, balance and accuracy I own a prius; it's the wife unit car, tho. And I'm afraid nothing can be done to it to make it 'niceR'. :thumbdown:
But yes economical and reliable, certainly. Just can't get over UGLY, slow, noisy etc etc


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

KevinJohnson said:


> Hey. Got any nude pics of Ivanka?


Say what you want about Trump but just about every man would smash Ivanka no questions asked.










^^^ Anyone that look like this^^^ is gonna catch the business no matter her family or politics. Period.


----------



## Big Lou (Dec 11, 2019)

SHalester said:


> listen booger snot they let senile men run for President. So there's that.


You meant to say RE-election....right?


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Big Lou said:


> You meant to say RE-election....right?


sorry, yes. One is running for President. And one wants to be re-elected. Both too old. Both senile.


----------



## Uberguyken (May 10, 2020)

Soldiering said:


> Hmmm, EGO is strong in this one.
> 
> Need prayer?


Nope just know a turd when I see one and call it like it is... Prayer sadly will not change the fact that the Prius is a solid turd.


----------



## z_z_z_ (Aug 17, 2019)

SHalester said:


> like a precious prius? No thanks, some of us want our ride to be....ahem....er....ah....nice!


or a 12 year old dodge caravan &#129315;


----------



## NOXDriver (Aug 12, 2018)

Uberguyken said:


> Ok for those of you who actually track your monthly milage... Who's got the most for the year so far...
> 
> I'm sitting at 27,421 Miles as of today...
> 
> ...


An expense lowers your taxable income, which is not a direct 1:1 reduction in taxes. You probibly went down a few $100 in taxes, if that.

You didn't, and never will, lower your TAXES by that much. Please see an accountant.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

NOXDriver said:


> An expense lowers your taxable income, which is not a direct 1:1 reduction in taxes. You probibly went down a few $100 in taxes, if that.
> 
> You didn't, and never will, lower your TAXES by that much. Please see an accountant.


How does 27k miles only lower his tax responsibility by a couple hundred dollars?


----------

